# Srx75



## SRX_RiDeR (Apr 9, 2006)

i got a srx75 from my neighbor and i was wondering if there is a cover over the engine? and can you put a snow plow on it? casue if you cant i can make a mount for it. and does any1 have one? thx

Josh:flamedevi yumyum


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

there is not a engine cover for it from what i see. sorry no one has posted anything but you are always welcome here at tractorforum.com welcome to this site.\

ben


----------

